
Show HN: Komodo IDE 11, we overhauled CodeIntel, added DevDocs.io integration - naatan
https://www.activestate.com/blog/2017/09/komodo-11-released-revamped-codeintel-devdocsio-integration-and-more
======
naatan
In case we have any Arch users, I took this opportunity to learn more about
AUR and created a Komodo-IDE package for it

[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/komodo-
ide/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/komodo-ide/)

So installing on Arch should be as simple as `pacaur -S komodo-ide`

------
naatan
Hi guys, I'm the lead developer for Komodo IDE. Excited to share our hard work
with you. Happy to answer any questions you might have.

~~~
stephenr
Do you support code refactoring yet?

Eg, rename a symbol and have all usage of it updated (could be a local scope
variable could be a class name used project wide)

I previously used Komodo IDE but for the last few years I've found IntelliJ
IDEA to be more robust/full featured.

I'd love to be able to switch back, because the jvm definitely makes idea seem
"heavier" somehow.

~~~
naatan
I believe this was introduced in version 9. So yes, we do support code
refactoring.

One major difference between IDEA and Komodo that you may not be aware of is
Komodo is based on Mozilla (XUL) and does not use Java.

~~~
stephenr
I did know about it being xul actually (I used it for my day job back in
2006-8) - that's the big draw for me, not being java.

The simpler licensing is nice too. I'll have to check this out in a few days
(laptops don't work well without fans).

